# Munich overnight parking



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We might take the kids to a couple of museums in central Munich this weekend. Does anyone have info on places to park for the night and day. If we have to park out of the center then it would need to be close to transportation.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/allianz-arena-munich-campsite.html

I don't know about public transport but it's bound to be there, Alan.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We stayed at the Aliance Arena in 2011, and yes there is public transport but only on the day we wanted to to go into Munich it was a public holiday and no busses were running from the station at Fröttmaning so we travelled in on the U6 U-bahn which from the same place. Fröttmaning which is about a 1km walk from the stellplatz on the opposite side of the arena From here we travelled to Marienplatz in the heart of Munich.

One museum I would recommend is the BMW musuem, excellent value and with the U3 U-bahn outside.

http://www.bmw-welt.com/de/visitor_information/directions_parking.html


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Can we drive the camper the to BMW museum and park there. What are the rules now for driving in Munich. Are campers not meeting pollution standards prohibited? We don't need electrical hookup.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

There is a stellplatz at Maisach NE of Munich. It is free but has no Ehu. You can get a train from Maisach direct to Munich and there is a special family ticket for 20. Euros 2 adults up to 3 kids. 
The Allianz Arena can't be used the day of a football match or the night before. As two teams share the ground there are games NEarly every Wed and Sat so not many nights you can stop there. It costs 15 euro too! 
Maisach location
N 48deg13'19"
E 11 deg 15' 25"

Munich is a great place.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

That's 20 euros return. Train is only about 25 mins.


----------

